# removeing unwanted sat



## gannet (Aug 31, 2011)

hi there
could anyone tell me how to delete unwanted satellites from the satellite list on my echostar dsb 808 receiver,
regards peter


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

gannet said:


> hi there
> could anyone tell me how to delete unwanted satellites from the satellite list on my echostar dsb 808 receiver,
> regards peter


I am not sure what you are looking to do ultimately but you can disconnect the sat in feed and run the Check Switch test. When the error message appears that say you have fewer satellites then previously detected, then save the results and it will clear the satellites from the matrix.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The guy is Scottish - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Ayrshire

He can't see E* sats !!!

Also, what is the "dsb 808" box ?
EDIT. Found it







- European Conax type.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

All the receiver boxes work they same way so it will work for him! I did not catch that he was in Scotland!! Very Cool! I love Scots!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those are different, if you could test this one you will see it.


----------



## gannet (Aug 31, 2011)

hi mary be yes i am from the west coast of scotland,
what i want to do is clear three satellites from the sat list on my receiver that i no longer use if thats possible without doing a factory reset,
regards peter ,


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you try setup menu ?


----------



## gannet (Aug 31, 2011)

hi there
i have been in touch with echostar and at long last got a reply and instructions on how to remove sats from saved list so all is well now and thanks for everyone's help very much appreciated 
regards peter.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Peter,

Would be nice of you to _share_ how-to, I'm sure other ppl with same case would appreciate that.


----------



## gannet (Aug 31, 2011)

hi there folks
This is for echostar dsb 808 2ci receiver
you can delete a satellite or transponder in edit,
1/ press the OK button on the remote control when in normal viewing mode
2/ press the yellow button on the remote control select per satellite from the drop down list press OK button,
3/ press the white button (edit) on the remote control and select delete from the drop down menu and press OK button,
4/ select the satellite you want deleting and press OK button satellite will be deleted press once on exit button on remote control then select yes save changes 

if you want to remove unwanted transponders just select per transponder instead of per satellite when you have pushed the yellow button ,
and that's it job done hope it will benefit someone else it got me out of trouble,
regards peter,


----------

